# Calling out O_o!! P1106 p1106 mayday mayday....



## brus6286 (Jun 27, 2007)

Alright, So 2 days ago after driving maybe 20-30 minutes, my CEL came on, i scanned it at Autozone and i got a P1106 code. It drove fine. Drove it home, all was normal.

I didn't worry too much as it seemed to be a somewhat of a minor gremlin issue and i could repair it in next few days. Well today the wife calls me, she drove maybe 4 blocks, the temp light flashed on and then shut off. It hasn't come back. I drove home and checked the coolant level, it all seems fine. She drove to work and i checked with her and she said her shifting is a bit rough. Where do i start?

Would a bad or "going" bad Coolant Temp Sensor cause both of these issues out of one part?

Thanks.

EDIT! Whoops! Forgot car: 97 2.8 A6Q


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Are you sure it was P1106, and not P0116? P0116 means the coolant temperature signal is garbage. It usually means it has failed with the output low, which can make the idle high. Not sure why the temperature warning lamp would come on, but it should throw a MIL.

I don't know a whole lot about slushboxes, but I can see how a high idle might make shifting a bit jerky.


----------



## brus6286 (Jun 27, 2007)

No, def. P1106. 

When i went to Autozone the guy told me it was only one code, P1106. I scanned it last night using an OBDII and i had two codes, the P1106 and the other was something along the lines of O2 malfunctions, no data or connection or something like that. I'll have to check the scanner for the history on it. I'll post it up later.

Just to confirm; the ECT and CTS sensors, are they the same or two diff. units?


----------



## sillysod (Mar 26, 2007)

P1106-Oxygen Sensor Cicuit, Bank 2 Sensor 1, Voltage Too Low/Air Leak 



Little vac line that goes from Plenum to TB probably is torn/leaking.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

sillysod said:


> P1106-Oxygen Sensor Cicuit, Bank 2 Sensor 1, Voltage Too Low/Air Leak
> 
> Little vac line that goes from Plenum to TB probably is torn/leaking.


Do you mean the EGR hose? That's definitely worth checking, along with the valve itself. However, I suspect the sensor's probably a goner. Low voltage = excess oxygen, and without a lean code, it doesn't make sense.


----------



## brus6286 (Jun 27, 2007)

just a quick update. I cleared the codes the day of my original post and the car has been running fine and still not CEL back. Hmmm, maybe a bump or shock or something made it spazz out a bit? 

I'm waiting till the next oil change to get under the car while it's on the lift to check the O2 wiring plugs etc etc.


----------



## knghtoftherndtbl (Jul 16, 2010)

once you clear the codes, they will probably show up again after 60-80 miles of driving... just an fyi


----------

